
Flat-Earther Proves in Simple Experiment That the Earth Is Round - acangiano
https://kottke.org/19/02/flat-earther-proves-in-simple-experiment-that-the-earth-is-round
======
acangiano
What I find interesting (but predictable) is that they persevere in their
beliefs even when presented with evidence of their unfoundedness.

~~~
chrisbennet
Only a few years ago I learned that facts don’t change people’s minds. Blew my
mind.

